# Bone broth opinion?



## Terror Donut (May 7, 2017)

What is your opinion on bone broth? Like look up – Ancient Nutrition Bone Broth Protein FIT Thermo Burner-- on Amazon for an example I heard of it on the Joe Rogan podcast, I think with Dr. Rhonda Patrick, but that was the first and only place I have heard of it. Trendy BS or actually good? I do not give a rats ass about paleo, other than some interesting recipes and meat=good, but whatever...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2017)

use the cock bone from a bull..It has extra protiens


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2017)

I like this question - it brings up the value of collagen protein in strength training & bodybuilding due to its incomplete amino acid profile.

Paging 'zilla - Dr. RippedZilla to the Bone Broth Threat, STAT.


----------



## Aoutest (May 8, 2017)

Good. I think all of our gut health issues and modern intolerances come from our not eating the whole animal any more. We used to eat stews made with bones so we were always eating broth/ gel.


----------



## PFM (May 8, 2017)

Bone broth is excellent post antibiotics. With all the additives in food today, bone broth makes good sense. Real fermented sauerkraut and Keefer rank among the top flora restoring therapies for good gut health.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2017)

PFM said:


> Bone broth is excellent post antibiotics. With all the additives in food today, bone broth makes good sense. Real fermented sauerkraut and Keefer rank among the top flora restoring therapies for good gut health.


I take a probiotic supplement as well as eat yogurt. Keefer taste like vomit lol


----------



## Beezy (May 8, 2017)

My wife's little brother bought some coffee flavored chicken bone broth protein with 40mg caffeine/20g protein. I wasn't even going to ask about it in here cause it tastes like it was poured out of a rotting chicken. He's good to have around for stuff like that, he makes great money, has no ambitions of leaving my basement and if he goes to the gym twice in one month he drops $300 on supplements that I get to use when he stops going a week later.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 8, 2017)

Bone broth, and collagen protein in general, certainly appear to have beneficial effects for tendon health, a key area for AAS users, and that *may* be greater compared to normal protein sources. 

We already know that quality protein sources like whey protein are good for our tendons but most of the interest in collagen protein specifically comes from an in vitro model that showed certain amino acids (proline & lysine) along with vitamin C being the key to improving collagen synthesis and helping tendon health. These AAs along with the vitamin C can be found in enriched gelatin made from the tendons & ligaments of cows along with bone broth. 
That in vitro model was validated fairly recently when vit-c enriched gelatin was shown to enhance collagen protein synthesis compared to placebo. 

So, in my mind, there is no doubt that collagen protein sources are beneficial to tendon health. The question is simply whether that benefit is greater compared to a more complete sources of protein?
We don't have any data to answer that question so I can only speculate. Considering the AAs incorporated into collagen are slightly modified from the typical AA content that make up dietary proteins, ie we want hydroxylated versions to provide better substrate for collagen synthesis, it *may *very well be the case that collagen protein sources are better for tendon health than general, complete protein sources. 
Also note that, due to the higher glycine & proline content, collagen protein sources do give you more bang for your buck due to the lower caloric value required to aid soft tissue generation. A small note but important for some folks. 

I want to make it very clear that I'm talking about tendon health only here - not body comp in general (no advantage there). Anecdotally I want to add that I have noticed good results with my aging dog and a few coaches I trust have reported similar benefits with their athletes (not bbers, we're talking track & field). 
Considering the potential for AAS use to weaken tendons (depends on the AAS in question, mixed data, etc, etc), this might be an area of interest for users to experiment with


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 12, 2017)

I make bone broth all the time, add in some veggies for taste, salt and pepper. It's amazing. You will literally start to crave it.

there are companies now making protein powders with it (atp nutrition who Josh lenarwitz just signed with). I've never tried it but it sounds interesting as whey gives me issues.


----------

